# favorite sorbets



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Next Tuesday my pastry chef is making a kumquat/****** lime sorbet,with a lemon grass consomme and diced tropical fruit for a banquet dessert choice. I am always looking for creative and Innovated ideas for sorbets..sweet and savoury.

What do you like to make/eat?
Ices,gratine etc
cc

[ June 01, 2001: Message edited by: cape chef ]

[ June 01, 2001: Message edited by: cape chef ]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Raspberry-Basil

Lemon-Lavendar with a raspberry coulis and a mint tuille cookie

I have to say I love sorbet BUT I haven't seen too many people pull off the sorbet/diced fruit/fruit consomme thing off successfully. At an awards banquet we were at recently, they had done a pineapple sorbet with diced pineapple, papaya and banana, with a pineapple chip and a mint simple syrup. People weren't too excited about it, I don't think it fulfilled the need for a sweet and crisp or creamy that people wanted. 

Has anyone else seen this? Seen successful pairings? It seems to be on all the menus, but I've not seen it ordered...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cassis is my all time favorite!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi CC

How about

Raspberry Sorbet, Roasted figs and Cardamom Jus
Green Apple Sorbet with Apple Vanilla Crème Brûlée, Jus Minute
Pear Sorbet
Orange Sorbet with Chocolate Tarts with Bloody orange Sauce and Jelly
Cassis Sorbet with raspberries on a bed of puff pastry and raspberry coulis for Mezzaluna
On the savoury side:

Tomato Sorbet / Mussel and Carrot soup with star anis
Almond Milk Sorbet / Scampies and Fresh Peas
Don't you like challenges CC!



[ June 01, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh I'm boring....but I've never gotten over grapefruit as being my personal favorite sorbet flavor. I don't use melting stabilizers...or what-ever you call them. I want it to melt quickly and if no one is watching I might pick up the plate and lick off every drop. UMMMM!

K.I.S.S. is my motto. Actually where I work they won't buy anything but the basics in flavoring and pairing, but that's o.k. so long as their happy.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Whoa Kimmie!!!!!!

CC: What's the difference between a lemongrass consommé (which, in my understanding, is a clarified liquid with strengthened flavours) and a lemongrass infusion or syrup??


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Fig-Basil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for thinking of me, Kimmie! Cassis, puff pastry and raspberries are three of my favorite food groups  ! I think it would be appropriate to ask for a dessert with Wandering Jus.... 

[ June 03, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wandering jus! LOL LOL


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

If you are interested in some simple sorbet recipes from France, I've just posted a selection here. There's also a bunch of ice cream recipes, too.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here's a very very interesting one from Tetsuya:

*Granny Smith Apple Sorbet with Sauternes Jelly*
(serves 8 to 10)-this is a palate cleanser

_The sorbet_
8 large Granny Smith apples quartered and cored (skin on)
5 fl. oz sugar syrup, chilled (recipe follows)
1 tablespoon lemon juice

_Sauternes Jelly_
3 ½ envelopes gelatin
25 fl. oz. Sauternes

To make the sorbet place the apple quarters in a food processor and blend until smooth. Strain the apple and juice through a fine-meshed sieve. Measure-you should have 600 ml (1 pint).

Mix together the strained apple juice, sugar syrup and lemon juice. Taste and adjust the sweetness to your palate by adding a little extra syrup if necessary. Pour the liquid into an ice cream machine and churn according to manufacturer's instructions.

To make the Sauternes Jelly soak the gelatin in some cold water to soften. Slowly bring the Sauternes to the boil in a large saucepan to burn off the alcohol. Set aside to cool a little. Squeeze out the excess water from the gelatin and stir into the Sauternes until dissolved.

Pour the mixture through a fine-meshed sieve. Cover and refrigerate 3-4 hours or until set.

To serve break up the jelly and place in the base of a small shot glass. Top with sorbet and serve immediately.

_Sugar Syrup_
2 pints water
1 lb. superfine sugar
6 ½ oz glucose or corn syrup

Bring the water to a boil in a large saucepan.

Slowly whisk in the sugar and the glucose until completely dissolved. Bring the liquid back to a boil in a large saucepan. Boil for 30 seconds to 1 minute, then remove from heat and allow to cool completely. Pour into an airtight container and refrigerate until completely chilled.



[ June 15, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## nikoleon (Jul 6, 2005)

I love roasted fig and orange sorbet-

carmelized peach sorbets are great too-the white peaches 
this season is heavenly!!!

I prefer using seasoned fruits at the very last resort of ripeness-sweetest! :bounce:


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Anything coconut please.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got 4 gl of black rasp in my freezer as I type!!! peach and watermelon were last week.....
pineapple basil is a wonderful combo. 
I'm with you on coconut.


----------



## fincher (Jul 5, 2005)

I made a lychee and Gervertraminer sorbet the other day, nothing fancy but it was pleasant and refreshing,

Does anyone besides me often use egg whites in there sorbet?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I had a cabernet-blackberry sorbet a few weeks ago. Yummmmm.....


----------



## dietchef (Aug 20, 2005)

I like Strawberry Sorbet, and its simple and quick : 

It is posted here : http://www.mydearchef.com/modules/ne...orum=15&jump=1


----------



## chefamyvenus (Oct 13, 2011)

yum..cardamom jus...how do you make that?


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

Coconut does sound good, yum!


----------

